
Announcing F# Support for .NET Core and .NET Standard Projects in Visual Studio - mamcx
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/11/15/announcing-f-support-for-net-core-and-net-standard-projects-in-visual-studio/
======
bonesss
Niiiiiiice.

Suave microservices with Owin plumbing running on dotnet core containers is
one heck of a nice platform.

I know it's going to take a minute for all the niggling issues to get worked
out, and the community to catch up, but I see this as a major watershed
moment.

------
ReedCopsey
This is great! Glad to see .NET Standard "in the box" in VS for F#.

